# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  استفاده از Replication جهت همگام سازی آنی داده ها

## omega2001a

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم

در حال تحلیل یه پروژه برای یه یه مجموعه نسبتا بزرگ هستیم که نیاز داریم اطلاعات روی دیتابیس در سازمان را به صورت آنی بر روی هاست داشته باشیم. با توجه به اینکه اعتبارسنجی از طریق وب سایت انجام می شه تاخیر در بروز رسانی اطلاعات سایت(دیتابیس هاست) منجر به شکست پروژه می باشد. 
با توجه به تحقیقاتی که کردم Replication  می تونه کمک کننده باشه ولی هنوز اطمینان نکردم چون دیدم بعضا ارسال اطلاعات از پابلیشر به دریافت کننده با مشکل مواجه میشه در صورتی که این موضوع رخ بده خسارات زیادی به سازمان مورد نظر وارد می شه

حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه که استفاده از Replication  آیا درسته یا راهه دیگه ای باید رفت مثلا نوشتن سرویس های ارسال و دریافت  و یا غیره

----------

